
Coronavirus R naught may be closer to 3.1 than 2.2 [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.01.23.20018549v2.full.pdf
======
hnarn
Updated 27 Jan? Seems kind of old for something that develops so quickly.

